# Non Elect Diesel motors



## HozayBuck

IBeing new here I probably missed it some place so forgive me if I did...

I keep reading all these stories where the dude has his rig converted to "NON" elect Diesel, that's cool, but where is the information? I've googled it, no results, I've looked every place I can think of but it eludes me...so I contacted a friend who's a diesel mech...(big rigs) he had no idea...am I missing something? 

So, please..without waving the dummy flag at me, where do I look?...

Thanks
HB


----------



## bunkerbob

HozayBuck said:


> IBeing new here I probably missed it some place so forgive me if I did...
> 
> I keep reading all these stories where the dude has his rig converted to "NON" elect Diesel, that's cool, but where is the information? I've googled it, no results, I've looked every place I can think of but it eludes me...so I contacted a friend who's a diesel mech...(big rigs) he had no idea...am I missing something?
> 
> So, please..without waving the dummy flag at me, where do I look?...
> 
> Thanks
> HB


HB, is this what you are looking for. If not they are cool anyway. Old school diesel, long run, 1/4 gal per hour fuel useage for the single cylinder.

Lister CS slow speed cold start diesel generator** India

Listeroids

Listeroid Diesel Generator

Pricing... 12/1 Lister Diesel Engine






I'll keep looking if that is what you want, you be a dummy like me!!!

Holey, moley, now I want one bad.:woohoo: Thanks for the compulsion


----------



## HozayBuck

Sorry Bob, I meant for vehicle!! ...but thanks anyway!...


----------



## bunkerbob

HozayBuck said:


> Sorry Bob, I meant for vehicle!! ...but thanks anyway!...


Well thanks alot for turning me on to these, you are not very nice!!!:ignore:

Got to have one! Got to have one! Got to have one! Got to have one! Got to have one! Got to have one!.....:nuts:


----------



## HozayBuck

bunkerbob said:


> Well thanks alot for turning me on to these, you are not very nice!!!:ignore:
> 
> Got to have one! Got to have one! Got to have one! Got to have one! Got to have one! Got to have one!.....:nuts:


Uh..does this mean you found some or just heard about them?... I only know about them from reading some of the stories right here on this site...By Jerry D. Young...almost everything he writes mentions somebody buying some kind of something and converting it to Non Elect Diesel...as I said in my OP... nobody I know in the diesel mech field has heard of them.... EMP proof so to speak...


----------



## mosquitomountainman

Are you talking about a diesel with no electronic controls so that it would still function after an EMP blast?


----------



## HozayBuck

mosquitomountainman said:


> are you talking about a diesel with no electronic controls so that it would still function after an emp blast?


yes ~~ ...


----------



## mosquitomountainman

I've been out of the automotive repair business for a few years now so I can't help much on newer diesels. (In fact, at the last dealership I worked at I told the service manager if he ever parked another diesel in my stall again I'd pack up my tools and leave.)

What you need to ask your mechanic about is electronic controls that would go bad on a diesel powered vehicle in an EMP attack. Some of the newer diesels use electric on/off switches for the fuel supply. I don't know how these would be affected by EMP. The old diesel had mechanical switches to turn the fuel to the pump on and off. I don't know if you could convert newer diesels to this system or not.


Sorry I couldn't be more helpful.


----------



## HozayBuck

mosquitomountainman said:


> I've been out of the automotive repair business for a few years now so I can't help much on newer diesels. (In fact, at the last dealership I worked at I told the service manager if he ever parked another diesel in my stall again I'd pack up my tools and leave.)
> 
> What you need to ask your mechanic about is electronic controls that would go bad on a diesel powered vehicle in an EMP attack. Some of the newer diesels use electric on/off switches for the fuel supply. I don't know how these would be affected by EMP. The old diesel had mechanical switches to turn the fuel to the pump on and off. I don't know if you could convert newer diesels to this system or not.
> 
> Sorry I couldn't be more helpful.


Thank MM, maybe the thing to do is just find an older diesel type eng and build something from scratch...
No power anything..I can still remember how to roll up a window, ain'[t done it for years but I believe I can!! 
It's something to do when I get back up in the Great White...


----------



## Lake Windsong

general topics > planning & training (? I think) > "The E Bomb" 

this thread describes the diesel vehicle a little more and an EMP attack


----------



## NaeKid

What you are looking for in the "non-electric" diesel is some of the older models pre '88 where everything that runs the motor is mechanical instead of being computer controlled.

You might want to look at some big-rig based diesel as well. I found this on the "local" Kijiji but it is physically located in ME ..



Kijiji said:


> 2000 Kenworth 900W Motor Home or garage, 45' L, w/pre-computer 475HP Cat & Fuller 10spd twin screw w/61K orig. mi., 16" bunkhouse sleeps 3-4, dinette, kitchenette, 1/2 bathroom and closet, ample drawers, 22.5' garage w/elec beavertail ramp dr, 9000 #winch and a 6000 # lift. Freshly renovated. Exc for show cars, antique classics, race cars or deliveries. Asking a very fair $145,000 and we will talk. Go to http://www.nostalgialighting.com/bigbird for more pictures and specs. Comparable rigs almost twice this....


----------



## HozayBuck

Thanks NaeKid, I think your right, I bought a Buick La Sabre with the disel eng in 1982, it was a great car! don't no if it was a "non elec" but it was a good car... of course I think it was a basic 8 cyl gas end converted to diesel at the factory... that just might be the way to go...lots of those sitting around in junk yards... 

As for the big rig!! nice but..uh NO!!


----------



## mosquitomountainman

Those I did work on. They have an electric fuel selonoid that shuts off the fuel to kill the engine. It would probably survive an EMP blast. (No real "electronics in it. It's just a simple solenoid switch.)


----------



## HozayBuck

mosquitomountainman said:


> Those I did work on. They have an electric fuel selonoid that shuts off the fuel to kill the engine. It would probably survive an EMP blast. (No real "electronics in it. It's just a simple solenoid switch.)


MM, I can't remember much about it but I think I got about 25 MPG with it, and it had all the power one could want, it would snap your head back when it took off and shifted gears...if that means anything... I do remember folks saying they weren't "true" diesels because they were just a converted gasser...your thoughts please???

my thoughts were to have a older 4x4 with no power windows or door locks or any of that crap, just a tuff truck set up to go when the going gets tuff with a stick sshift...what are your thoughts on this idea using that type eng???


----------



## mosquitomountainman

HozayBuck said:


> MM, I can't remember much about it but I think I got about 25 MPG with it, and it had all the power one could want, it would snap your head back when it took off and shifted gears...if that means anything... I do remember folks saying they weren't "true" diesels because they were just a converted gasser...your thoughts please???
> 
> my thoughts were to have a older 4x4 with no power windows or door locks or any of that crap, just a tuff truck set up to go when the going gets tuff with a stick sshift...what are your thoughts on this idea using that type eng???


The original GM diesels were Oldsmobile gasoline 5.7 L (350 ci) engines converted to diesel. We had tons of problems with them. The intitial problems were usually related to the Roosa Master pumps which had several upgrades of governer rings. The second major problem was with head gaskets. They just wouldn't hold up. ANYTIME you have the head bolts out of a 5.7 diesel you must put new headbolts back in. They were torqued to "yield" which means they actually stretched a little bit when you torqued them down. If you tried to do it again they wuld strecth even more. At that time head bolts were $5.00 each and you had ten for each head. The reason I quit working on them was because the service manager would not add the $100.00 to the estimate and wanted me to put the old head bolts back in. That's when I told them forget it and I wouldn't work on anymore of them. (They had a guy who was suppose dot do the diesels but he was sometimes snowed under. I was hired for electronic engine controls - fuel injection, electronic carburetors, emission controls, etc. and drive train repair including automatic transmissions.)

Anyway, if you had one and had good luck with it you were in the minority. A lot of the other problems were because a lot of people bought them and didn't know how to keep them going in cold wather. (Mix the fuel or use an anti-gel additive and plug them in to a heater when it was cold.)

If you're interested in a diesel get references from people who are using them in your area. I can't imagine them being too hard to EMP proof.


----------



## HozayBuck

Like you my main roots are in Montana, that's where I had the Buick... I just talked to a friend of mine who pulls her big horse trailer/with bunk house all over MT with her 84 7.2 diesel Ford, seems to me that an 84 wouldn't have much in the way of computer chips in them... this may be the way for me to go...I had no idea that Ford was putting diesels in their trucks in 84...so... I'll be looking into that, have you any idea what eng. Ford was using?..

Thanks
HB


----------



## mosquitomountainman

HozayBuck said:


> Like you my main roots are in Montana, that's where I had the Buick... I just talked to a friend of mine who pulls her big horse trailer/with bunk house all over MT with her 84 7.2 diesel Ford, seems to me that an 84 wouldn't have much in the way of computer chips in them... this may be the way for me to go...I had no idea that Ford was putting diesels in their trucks in 84...so... I'll be looking into that, have you any idea what eng. Ford was using?..
> 
> Thanks
> HB


Sorry, can't help you there.


----------



## Jason

HB-I live on a farm here in PA. We never had a diesel pickup but lots of other farmers we know did. I don't know the particulars of the engines, but I do remember even when I was a little kid in the early 80's a lot of people my dad knows having diesel pickups. I guess my point is simply that I'll bet when you start looking you'll be surprised at how relatively easy it'll be to find what you're looking for.


----------



## ajsmith

HP, go to autotrader.com and punch in chevy trucks '82 to '87. There are lots of listings for ex-military 1-ton diesels, most under $6000, lots under $4000. Low milage, I found one with less than 11,000 miles for $3,450. Happy hunting


----------



## kyfarmer

I have a chance to trade for a 91 F350 dullie flat bed. Would it be to new to convert. Not very up to date on diesels.


----------



## HozayBuck

ajsmith said:


> HP, go to autotrader.com and punch in chevy trucks '82 to '87. There are lots of listings for ex-military 1-ton diesels, most under $6000, lots under $4000. Low milage, I found one with less than 11,000 miles for $3,450. Happy hunting


Thanks AJ, I'll do that...maybe an old 6x6 !!hahaha...


----------



## HozayBuck

ajsmith said:


> HP, go to autotrader.com and punch in chevy trucks '82 to '87. There are lots of listings for ex-military 1-ton diesels, most under $6000, lots under $4000. Low milage, I found one with less than 11,000 miles for $3,450. Happy hunting[/QUOTE
> 
> Howdt AJ, I just got back to this thread.... would this be the think your talking about, I find an 85 chevy 4x4 with 15,000 miles on it to be a bit far out!!!! and which diesel is this, the former gasser converted in the factory?
> 
> ,,Cars for Sale: 1985 Chevrolet Other Chevrolet Models 4x4 in Frankfort, KY 40601: Truck Details - 273159185 - AutoTrader.com can't believe an


----------



## HozayBuck

And this one....

these can't be real can they?

Cars for Sale: 1984 Chevrolet Silverado and other C/K3500 4x4 Regular Cab in LA HABRA , CA 90631: Truck Details - 275878911 - AutoTrader.com


----------



## mosquitomountainman

The 5.7 litre (350 ci) was the one converted from a gasoline engine. The 6.2 was designed as a diesel from the get-go. I don't think you'll find a 5.7 in a truck or suburban (but I'm not absolutely sure so always check).


----------



## HozayBuck

mosquitomountainman said:


> The 5.7 litre (350 ci) was the one converted from a gasoline engine. The 6.2 was designed as a diesel from the get-go. I don't think you'll find a 5.7 in a truck or suburban (but I'm not absolutely sure so always check).


These are of course Military rigs...beefed up till hell won't have it
I think that Blazer could be a cool rig for my wants and needs

http://www.autotrader.com/fyc/vdp.j...&doors=&max_price=&cardist=514&standard=false


----------



## marlas1too

well i have 2 (non elect) no comps on board BOV,s first a 1985 mill spec chevy blazer disel with only 29,000 miles on it runs great and all cammo too-the next one is a 1979 dodge power wagon in gas but its got a new engin but im replacing the fuel lines as i think they are getting to rusty looking and might start to leak--better safe than sorry oh and its a 3/4 ton all wheel drive and the blazer is 4x4 sweet and when i put a stake bed on the dodge it will be able to haul lots-sorry -got off the diss. all my bov,s are basic no comps on board just batt and solinoid should not be damaged by an emp or hemp


----------



## mosquitomountainman

marlas1too said:


> well i have 2 (non elect) no comps on board BOV,s first a 1985 mill spec chevy blazer disel with only 29,000 miles on it runs great and all cammo too-the next one is a 1979 dodge power wagon in gas but its got a new engin but im replacing the fuel lines as i think they are getting to rusty looking and might start to leak--better safe than sorry oh and its a 3/4 ton all wheel drive and the blazer is 4x4 sweet and when i put a stake bed on the dodge it will be able to haul lots-sorry -got off the diss. all my bov,s are basic no comps on board just batt and solinoid should not be damaged by an emp or hemp


The Dodge may have an electronic ignition system. If so, you may want to have another control module or a point type distributer ready to install, (just in case!).


----------



## NaeKid

marlas1too said:


> well i have 2 (non elect) no comps on board BOV,s first a 1985 mill spec chevy blazer disel with only 29,000 miles on it runs great and all cammo too-the next one is a 1979 dodge power wagon in gas but its got a new engin but im replacing the fuel lines as i think they are getting to rusty looking and might start to leak--better safe than sorry oh and its a 3/4 ton all wheel drive and the blazer is 4x4 sweet and when i put a stake bed on the dodge it will be able to haul lots-sorry -got off the diss. all my bov,s are basic no comps on board just batt and solinoid should not be damaged by an emp or hemp


 :hmmm: I think that you are about to make Hozay a little jealous :sssh:


----------



## Tirediron

I know this is a pretty old thread but I will share what I know 
Non electric should be not electronic 
North American trucks 
GM 6.2 and 6.5 up to '93 were mechanical injector pump, but some had electronic auto transmissions 
Dodge -cummins 6BT up to '96 mech pump (12 valve) same trans story
4BT cummins are popular for smaller vechicles
Ford 6.9 and 7.3 diesels pre powerstroke were mech pump. 

As for straight in swaps the GM engines are the only bolt to the trans and fit the motor mount swaps for gas powered trucks 

Most bigger trucks changed to electronics in the early 90s also 

Mercedes 5 cylinder turbo engines (early ) are also very durable


----------



## skip

My Dad was a diesel mechanic for years. He absolutely loved them, and played around with them until his death in 1986. And he loved putting them in vehicles that no one expected them in. He put a Mercedes diesel in a 57 Chevy station Wagon to begin with. When he got tired of that, we put it in a 63 Pontiac Tempest, and it ended up in a 1961 IH Scout hooked up to the 4WD. But his final project was putting a 4-53 Detroit with an Allison 5 speed tranny in a 1965 3/4 ton Dodge Pickup.

I can't tell you anything about the newer diesels, but can tell you about the older ones. They all had mechanical injector pumps, and once running, required no electric to run. Even the Mercedes, which origanally turned on and off by use of a soliniod, was easily converted to a pull cable.


----------



## nj_m715

Some military stuff had pull cables and the old 80's or so mercedes had vaccum shut off. Most others have a fuel soloniod in the ip. It won't run w/o power to it, but it sits right on top and can be bypassed if needed. You can always turn it off by installing a ball valve in the fuel line. You can get fancy and add a cable to it or just stall it out if it's a stick. Put it on 4th gear, hold the brake and let out the clutch.


----------



## Jerry D Young

Some sources to check out:

CIS Auto Web's Diesel Land Cruisers

Cummins Diesel Engine Swap | Diesel Power Magazine Article at Automotive.com

The Diesel Depot

Cummins 6B 5.9L Bus Engines : Cummins 6B 5.9L Bus Engines : Dodge Cummins Engines : Diesel Cummins Engines : Rebuiltdiesels.com


----------



## NO2ANWO

I know my 86 6.2 only has 3 electric circuits to be concerned with and they are the starter, glow plugs, and the fuel shutoff solenoid on the side of the injector pump. With the exception of the starter the truck will run without the others with a little manual manipulation.


----------



## HozayBuck

Well I found and bought a 94 Bronco with 45 K miles and yes it belonged to a little old lady in Phnx AZ who was the one owner..she passed away and her son brought it to MT and I got it..it cherry for the age...I have no idea what all computer chit it has but if it can be worked over cheap enough I'll do it... 

It has an auto tranny but my Mech says it's the "heavy duty" ( ??) one which is good...rather have a stick but oh well...

I love my big Ram 3500 diesel but am thinking about selling it and buying an older truck , 3/4 ton with a v8 and stick 4x4 of course.. I could get rid of the debt factor and have a good work truck that will pull my home..hell if I got a 1 1/2 ton I could put the bronco on the flat bed and haul it all!!!! lol


----------

